

Between Atlanta and LA?  Let's meet. - seiji
http://matt.io/entry/rt

======
PStamatiou
I live in Atlanta but out of town until the 3rd. =/

------
akkartik
So a 'blag' is like a tumblelog?

------
fleaflicker
sounds safe

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, the news.yc population is pretty hit-or-miss when it comes to sanity.

~~~
marcus
Naah, we're all sane.

~~~
marcus
Who said that?

------
Kaizyn
Sounds like matt's just a bludger wanting free board while going across
country. I don't think you'd have to worry too much about safety where it
comes to yc news readers. However, I think trying to freeload off them like
matt's trying to do is pretty loathsome.

